# Hello from Austin, TX! Welcoming all mousie genetic advice



## Mauspup (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi, I'm from Texas and am pretty much a complete newbie to the world of mousie genetics, albeit with some knowledge here and there. I do believe I've done an introduction before but I decided since I've some spare time now to dedicate more to the fancy I'd like to reintroduce myself.
I'm really interested in learning more about all the genetic goodness when it comes to mice, so I'd love to exchange PMs or chat on these forums to educate myself more. I also wouldn't mind meeting more fanciers around this part as I've not met very many sadly. Feel free to throw at me any educational websites or books. Currently I've been digging into hirret.fi.

So I'm very happy to hopefully become a more integrated member here at this wonderful site and it's nice to meet you all.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Mauspup (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

